# How safe is 'Bosques de las Lomas '



## constellation

Hi,
So forum members ....I have another question...my hubby has seen a house in *Bosques de las Lomas *. I know the crime rate is high in Mexico city but whats the *reality?* We wanted a house in a gated community but came accross this house in Bosques de las Lomas which suited our needs .
- *Is it really that dangerous in this area?*
-what about *Lomas de Chapultepec *?
-We would like a house and not an apt cause of the kids . I mean we could have a security gaurd and all that stuff....but sometimes the security gaurd themselves could be involved in the crime;-).....
A break in can happen in any place ...how dangerous is it really in these two areas?

Would appreciate any feedback 
Thanks


----------



## farfromkansas

*Yes it's safe*

Bosques de las Lomas is actually a nice area. I live not far from there just on the other side of Santa Fe. We bought a house a year ago and love it. I feel completely safe and at home. We live in a gated community and we feel safe with our security guards (one of the things we looked into first). If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.

Have a great week...







constellation said:


> Hi,
> So forum members ....I have another question...my hubby has seen a house in *Bosques de las Lomas *. I know the crime rate is high in Mexico city but whats the *reality?* We wanted a house in a gated community but came accross this house in Bosques de las Lomas which suited our needs .
> - *Is it really that dangerous in this area?*
> -what about *Lomas de Chapultepec *?
> -We would like a house and not an apt cause of the kids . I mean we could have a security gaurd and all that stuff....but sometimes the security gaurd themselves could be involved in the crime;-).....
> A break in can happen in any place ...how dangerous is it really in these two areas?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback
> Thanks


----------



## lizzers

Bosques is one of the nicest neighborhoods in Mexico City. Like you say, a break in can happen anywhere, but this is a very safe neighborhood. Same goes for Lomas de Chapultepec. 





constellation said:


> Hi,
> So forum members ....I have another question...my hubby has seen a house in *Bosques de las Lomas *. I know the crime rate is high in Mexico city but whats the *reality?* We wanted a house in a gated community but came accross this house in Bosques de las Lomas which suited our needs .
> - *Is it really that dangerous in this area?*
> -what about *Lomas de Chapultepec *?
> -We would like a house and not an apt cause of the kids . I mean we could have a security gaurd and all that stuff....but sometimes the security gaurd themselves could be involved in the crime;-).....
> A break in can happen in any place ...how dangerous is it really in these two areas?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback
> Thanks


----------



## Rodrigo84

My cousin's boss was an expat and had a house in that neighborhood and never an issue, plus they have security guards and/or small police guard houses on several of the street corners.


----------



## constellation

Thanks so much guys !!


----------

